# "Made In Japan" Accoustic Guitar Help



## Boxeo (May 3, 2012)

Hell everyone,

I'm new here to the forum. I am very new to guitars and we are thinking of parting ways with my mom's old guitar.
Could anyone help identify this guitar? And also a good value to place on the guitar and the case as well.

Thank you guys so much.

P.S: The only words I can find on both the case and guitar are "Made in Japan"..If you need more pictures let me know. Purchased in 1970.









Shot at 2012-05-03









Shot at 2012-05-03










Shot at 2012-05-03

NEW PICTURES:









Shot at 2012-05-03










Shot at 2012-05-03









Shot at 2012-05-03









Shot at 2012-05-03










Shot at 2012-05-03












Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Shot at 2012-05-03


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not seeing any of the pics Boxeo, just red Xs.

You could try to post this in the Gear evaluation section.
It could be a long shot though, as you can only go by what's in the book.

Worth a try though. Good luck!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

fixed linkImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

It's really hard to tell from those small pictures, could you upload some bigger ones?
Also look very closely all around for any markings, serial numbers, etc.

Another thing that will help reflect the quality of the instrument is whether or not it's solid or laminate...sometimes the rosette hides the cut out ends of the sound hole, but look anyways and see if you can see the wood grain wrapping around to the inside.

No matter what you find, the thing about old MIJ guitars is that their quality usually overshadows their monetary value. The classical guitar market is also significantly smaller than other types. If it's your mom's old guitar, i'd recommend keeping it...the couple hundred you're likely to get for it won't be worth the loss of its sentimental value.


----------



## Boxeo (May 3, 2012)

Thank you both for replying and your insight! I re-uploaded pictures please tell me if the size are good now. I`m also going to get more close up pictures in roughly 5-10 minutes.

I will consider keeping it but we are in a tough situation right now. My mom said she is fine with letting it go but I want to try to keep it.

P.S: sorry for posting in wrong area


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In terms of value you are not looking at much at all. Entry to mid level guitar, no way to trace it`s origin to any guitar maker. As mentioned, it`s going to be worth far more to you and your family than to anyone else. Unfortunately, age does not always equate to high value.


----------



## Boxeo (May 3, 2012)

Do you guys have a guesstimate for a fair value? Maybe $100 for both guitar and case?

Then we can decide if we want to sell it.

thank you.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

The pros: 
-it has a solid spruce top which will be aged long enough to give it a wonderful sound
-It's vintage MIJ, which adds to ease of sale
-It comes with a hard case which is worth 50$ on its own

The cons:
-It has a crack in the top which reduces its value by half
-Judging by the light reflection in the first picture, there is some bellying under the bridge. Combined with the crack, that usually -means it hasn't been humidified. You might want to carefully inspect the neck for twists or bows...I don't think that will have a truss rod.
-It has no branding anywhere, so either it's a no name guitar or the label was removed. either way in the eyes of a buyer it's a no name guitar.

You'd be looking at getting around 150-200$ for it on kijiji or craigslist. If you're selling it because you really need that money, then do what you will, but if you're selling it to buy a new guitar, you're better off with what you have.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would agree with Mike, couple hundred tops.


----------



## Boxeo (May 3, 2012)

Wow, thank you very much mike. That's more information that I could ever ask for. 

One last question, where exactly is the crack at the top that you mentioned or what picture ? (I want to find it on the guitar, i think im blind lol)

Thanks to everyone again.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

to the right of the sound hole, you can see a crack going with the wood grain. cracks are quite common with wood instruments that haven't been stored in a humidity controlled environment.

Where are you from? I'd be interested in taking a look if you're in ottawa.


----------



## Boxeo (May 3, 2012)

Ah, I see where you are referring to now. 

I think it's actually a small scratch in the varnish. I can see how that can be mis-interpreted in the picture. I uploaded a picture in my first post for you to see closer. (bottom of all the pics)

Hopefully this helps the value a bit?

I would love for you to come see it Mike, but I live in B.C unfortunately =(

Thank you all though and wish you all the best. You guys are a pleasure.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

No worries, good luck


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Two questions 1) Was this for sale recently on craigslist or kijiji in the Vancouver area it looks like one I saw there.
2) Was this guitar refinished in the not to distant past.


----------



## Boxeo (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

1. Nope it was never put for sale before.
2. I don't think it has been refinished (its been played around with like twice in the past 15 years)


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure you change at least the "A" string, you've got a steel string on a nylon string guitar the tension needed to keep the steel string in tune is enough to damage the top of your guitar, my brother had his bridge ripped right off the top, no way to repair it without replacing the top.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not convinced it's more then a scratch but the bridge is lifting, probably from the pull from the higher tension A string and it's a cheap instrument to begin with. The case is a cheap hard shell. The pawnshops are full of these guitars. I think $100, $150 tops, unless it sounds amazing, which is unlikely.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Yeah get that steel A string off there ASAP.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

notjoeaverage said:


> my brother had his bridge ripped right off the top


On my first guitar, I did this too...kqoct


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Seen that headstock shape before in Japan, but I have looked at so many I can`t recall the maker. I own a lot of older MIJ nylon string guitars, going back to a 1948 Suzuki and I have many Yamaha Dynamic models, oldest evidently goes back to the early `50`s and they went out of production when the FG`s came in in 1966. Point of all this is....the Yamaha Dynamics I own are all solid wood, beautifully made and feature figured maple on the back and sides...some retailed for 2 to 3 months salary at the time so they were not cheap guitars in terms of quality however, they are dirt cheap to buy nowadays...for the most part...highest amount I paid was about $150. CDN for a near mint #20...least was $10.00...so for an unknown brand like yours...probably somewhere in between...even with the case. I have some all laminate too...and I`m afraid they didn`t cost me much, one of my favs was $1.00...so if you are thinking of selling, I bet you won`t get much if you sell on line...if you put it up locally and find a good player who likes the sound you may get more...and thats no reflection on the guitar, it`s just that there are fewer people after old MIJ nylon strings as you can tell by how much I pay for all solid wood models so frankly if it were mine...I`d keep it, leanr how to play it...and I don`t mean classical music...I play the same songs on my nylon strings as I do on my steels, I just like the tone of nylon strings.


----------

